# Gentoon asennuksesta...

## Zmyrgel

Hei,

Olisin asentelemassa Gentoota tänään koneelle missä on ennestään jo winXP, SuSE ja Ubuntu. Testailen distroja tässä ja kysymykseni on se että voinko myöhemmin tyhjentää kovon jossa on SuSE, Ubuntu ja Gentoo asennettuna siten että Gentoon asennus jää toimivaksi ja vapaaksi jäävä tila liitetään jo olemassa olevaan Gentoo osioon? En ole itse tästä ihan satavarma joten ajattelin kysyä täältä.

Toiseksi ajattelin kysyä mitä paketteja kannattaa asentaa tuohon Gentooseen? Perusohjelmat kuten Gaim, Amarok, Thunderbird, Firefox tietenkin mutta mitä paketteja, kirjastoja yms. tarvitsen esimerkiksi ohjelmoidakseni c++:lla, videotiedostojen katseluun, DVD:n katseluun, peleihin (Wine) yms. 

Sellaiset yleiskäytössä tarvittavat ohjelmat. Onko näille ohjelmille joku sivu mistä voi katsella mitä tarvitsee ettei yksitellen tarvitse hakea googlella. Lähinnä noita kirjastopaketteja ja sellaisia mietin. SuSE:n paketinhallinta listaa ne esiin suoraan mutta en tiedä miten tuo Gentoossa toimii. 

Kiitoksia jo etukäteen.

----------

## Zarhan

Jos pistät filesysteemiksi XFS niin periaatteessa voit kasvattaa partitioiden koon jälkikäteen xfs_growfs-komennolla. Muitten filesysteemien kanssa voi olla hankalaa.

LVM helpottaa myös asiaa jonkin verran.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Koska gentoo asentaa about kaikki paketit lähdekoodeista, on kääntämiseen tarvittavat kirjastot asennettuna jo...

Videotiedostojen ja DVD katseluun MPlayer, ohjeet tuolta: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Emerge_MPlayer

Pelit: Wine ja Cedega (maksullinen) Windowspeleille, linux pelien listaa voi katsella /usr/portage/games-* kansioista. 

Jos joku kirjasto yms puuttuu emerge osaa kyllä sen asentaa. Kirjastojen asentumiseen vaikuttaa myös /etc/make.conf, kannattaa tutkia.

----------

## Zmyrgel

Ok, kiitoksia tiedosta. Tässä asennusprosessi meneillään. Tuo portagen päivittäminen oli aika pitkä prosessi  :Smile:  Jos tämän nyt saa toimimaan niin pitää perehtyä tarkemmin noiden ohjelmien asennukseen. 

Kysytään nyt varmuudeksi miten KDE 3.5 asennetaan? Onko niin yksinkertainen kuten "emerge kde"? Vissii jotain parametrejä olisi hyvä antaa?

----------

## Zarhan

Mieluummin emerge kde-meta (katso mikä ero on kde-metalla ja kde:lla tästä: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml - kde-meta jää ainoaksi KDE 4.0:n myötä).

Ja 3.5 on toistaiseksi vasta testing. Jos haluat käyttää testing-versiota, kaikki kde-paketit on laitettava tiedostoon /etc/portage/package.keywords (tänne listataan paketit joista halutaan asentaa/käyttää testiversiota).

Helpoiten tämä käynee sanomalla

```
cd /usr/portage

ls -d kde-base/* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

koska niitä paketteja on aika paljon.

Ja ennen kuin kysyt, järjestelmän pitäminen ajan tasalla on tällainen prosessi:

```
emerge sync

emerge -uvDaN world

dispatch-conf

emerge depclean

revdep-rebuild

```

Asenna myös gentoolkit ja ufed. Lisäksi kannattaa asentaa colordiff ja rcs ja laittaa /etc/dispatch-conf.conf-tiedostoon asetus että käytetäänpäs näitä - saa kätevästi konffistiedostoista backupit jos jokin menee vikaan.

----------

## Zmyrgel

Noniin, eine problem.

Elikkäs grubin asentaminen ja /proc/mounts kohdan kopiointi ei onnistunut. 

Ekassa kokeilin komentoja:

grub-intall /dev/hdc

ja sitten shellin kanssa

grub> root (hd0,1)

          setup (hd0)

          quit

Se valitti jotain unknown command tai vastaavaa. Tuon /proc kopiointi ei onnistu sillä ko. kansio näyttäisi olevan tyhjä. Yritin jatkaa nyt muuten mutta lopussa ei suosunut edes boottaamaan konetta ( piti tehdä manuaalisesti).  Antoi virheilmoituksen: /var/lib/init.d/deptree: line 606: unexpected EOF while searhcing matching ]

run /sbin/depscan.sh to fix.

reboot komentoo se lähti nollaamaan systeemiä mutta lakkasi komennon INIT: no more processes in this runlevel ja kone jäi siihen. Shelliin voi kirjoittaa mutta linux ei noteeraa näitä enää millään. Kokeilin ctrl-alt-backspacea ja ctrl-c mutta ei auttanut. Nyt kun koneta käynnistää niin valittaa yllättäen että Grub error 17 eli otaksun että ei löydä Grubia MBR:stä?

Ja vielä lisäkyssärinä, mitä tuonne grub.confin gentoon kernel riville tulee? Mistä sen kernelversion saa selville vai onko se se nimi jolle bzImage kopioitiin asennuksen aikana?

----------

## Obi-Lan

Kernel riville tulee polku siihen kernel tiedostoon, jonka olet boottiosiolle kopioinut, esim. minulla on boot osio oma osio eli grub.conf näyttää about tältä:

```

.

.

title Gentoo 2.6.14

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.14 root=/dev/sda3

.

.

```

Ja kernel-2.6.14 on tosiaan sen bzImagen nimi...

----------

## Zmyrgel

Joo, sain grub.confin muutettua ja nimesin bzImagen hieman järkevämmin mutta miten saan tuon Grub.confin tuonne MBR:ään. Kun käynnistää koneen CD:ltä niin se ei tunnista komentoa grub tai grub-install. Miten saan tuon asennettua? Ilmeisesti kannattaa tuo sbin/depscan.sh ajaa läpi ennen grubia.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Zmyrgel wrote:*   

> Joo, sain grub.confin muutettua ja nimesin bzImagen hieman järkevämmin mutta miten saan tuon Grub.confin tuonne MBR:ään. Kun käynnistää koneen CD:ltä niin se ei tunnista komentoa grub tai grub-install. Miten saan tuon asennettua? Ilmeisesti kannattaa tuo sbin/depscan.sh ajaa läpi ennen grubia.

 

Tota, jos sanot root(hd0,1) niin tarkoitat /dev/hda2:sta.. Eli jos /boot-partitiosi on /dev/hda1, niin oikea on (hd0,0). Grubin indeksointi alkaa nollasta.

----------

## Zmyrgel

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

>  *Zmyrgel wrote:*   Joo, sain grub.confin muutettua ja nimesin bzImagen hieman järkevämmin mutta miten saan tuon Grub.confin tuonne MBR:ään. Kun käynnistää koneen CD:ltä niin se ei tunnista komentoa grub tai grub-install. Miten saan tuon asennettua? Ilmeisesti kannattaa tuo sbin/depscan.sh ajaa läpi ennen grubia. 
> 
> Tota, jos sanot root(hd0,1) niin tarkoitat /dev/hda2:sta.. Eli jos /boot-partitiosi on /dev/hda1, niin oikea on (hd0,0). Grubin indeksointi alkaa nollasta.

 

dev/hdc1 = swappi ja 

dev/hdc2 = root

Erillistä /boot osiota ei ole. 

Nyt mietin miten voin kokeilla tuota Grubin asennusta. Ilmeisesti boottaan CD:ltä, liitän /dev/hdc2 /mnt/gentoo ja chroottaan sisään niin sen pitäisi olla käytössä, eikö?

----------

## Zarhan

Jos se on hdc, niin sitten kovalevyn ensimmäiseksi numeroksi tulee kakkonen. hda=0, hdb=1, hdc=2, jne. Ja kyllä, CD-boot ja chroottaus toimii.

----------

## Zmyrgel

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Jos se on hdc, niin sitten kovalevyn ensimmäiseksi numeroksi tulee kakkonen. hda=0, hdb=1, hdc=2, jne. Ja kyllä, CD-boot ja chroottaus toimii.

 

Kyllä se noin on mennyt muissa distroissa. Minulla on yksi IDE ja yksi SATA-levy. /dev/hdc ja /dev/sda. SATA on laitettu BIOSista slaveksi. En tiedä sitten miksi tuo IDE ei ole /dev/hda ... 

Joo, pitää kokeilla tuolla chroottaukseksella fixata se grubbi kuntoon. Pitää kokeilla toisella näppiksellä jos se on siitä kiinni.

----------

## Zmyrgel

No niin, seuraavat ongelmat elikkäs miten tuon KDE 3.5:sen saisi tulille? 

Ilmeisesti prosessi menee seuraavasti:

-asenna bluetooth kuntoon (logitech MX5000-paketti)

-asenna xorg.conf kuntoon.... hiiri, näppis, näyttö ja näyttis

-asenna nvidia ajurit

-aja KDE ja lisää default runleveliin?

Elikkäs oma hommani kaatuu jo tuossa bluetoothin asettamisessa, kokeilin tuon oppaan kanssa mutta kun yritin /usr/bin/bluepin:iä ajaa niin valitti displaysta, mikä johtuu siitä että xorgia ei ole asetettu vielä mikä johtuu siitä että se ei tunnista hiirtä joka  johtuu....

----------

## Zmyrgel

No niin, seuraavat ongelmat elikkäs miten tuon KDE 3.5:sen saisi tulille? 

Ilmeisesti prosessi menee seuraavasti:

-asenna bluetooth kuntoon (logitech MX5000-paketti)

-asenna xorg.conf kuntoon.... hiiri, näppis, näyttö ja näyttis

-asenna nvidia ajurit

-aja KDE ja lisää default runleveliin?

Elikkäs oma hommani kaatuu jo tuossa bluetoothin asettamisessa, kokeilin tuon oppaan kanssa mutta kun yritin /usr/bin/bluepin:iä ajaa niin valitti displaysta, mikä johtuu siitä että xorgia ei ole asetettu vielä mikä johtuu siitä että se ei tunnista hiirtä joka  johtuu....

EDIT: Ok, sain KDE 3.5:sen tulille mutta se on jotenkin "rujon" näköinen verrattuina muihin distroihin. Johtuisiko jostain näytön asetuksiasta? Oikea reso ainakin on käytössä (1280x1024 kun on toi TFT) ettei se siitäkään pitäisi johtua, vai onko KDE vain perusasetuksilla näin rujo?

Sain homman pelittämään perus PS/2 hiirellä ja näppiksellä. 

Toinen oleellisempi kysymys olisi miksi startx komennon jälkeen kun siirrytään KDE:n tilaan niin netti häviää? Antaa vain että temporary loss of nameserver. Jos katkaisee KDE:n (ctrl+alt+backspace) niin netti ei myöskään ala toimimaan... en tosin näe syytäkään miksi alkaisi mutta kokeilin kuitenkin. XP:ssä netti toimii moitteetta joten jossian asetuksissa on vikaa mutta missä. resolv.conf näyttää samalta kuin ennenkin.

----------

## Zarhan

Pistä vaikka screenshotti KDE:stasi niin tietää mikä on rujoutta. Fontteja puuttuu tai antialias on pois päältä?

Ja toi netin katkeaminen kuulostaa aika oudolta. Onhan kernelissä mukana unix-socketit, ja miten teit xorg.conffin? (xorgcfg -textmode on minun suosikkitapani, jonka pohjalta sit editoidaan käsin).

----------

## Zmyrgel

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Pistä vaikka screenshotti KDE:stasi niin tietää mikä on rujoutta. Fontteja puuttuu tai antialias on pois päältä?

 

Pistetään kunhan kerkiän ja opettelen. Varmaan juuri tuo antialiasing pois päältä. Reunat ja fontit ei ole "pehmeitä".

Ja toi netin katkeaminen kuulostaa aika oudolta. Onhan kernelissä mukana unix-socketit, ja miten teit xorg.conffin? (xorgcfg -textmode on minun suosikkitapani, jonka pohjalta sit editoidaan käsin).[/quote]

Xorg.confin tein automaattisesti Xorg -configure ja sitten Xorgconfig ja lopuksi fixasin sitä käsin ku ei pelittäny. Oli kaks näyttisajuria ristiin menossa mutta sain käsineen korjattua nuo nvidian ajurit sinne. Mistä tietää onko unix-socketit kernelissä?

----------

## Zarhan

 *Zmyrgel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xorg.confin tein automaattisesti Xorg -configure ja sitten Xorgconfig ja lopuksi fixasin sitä käsin ku ei pelittäny. Oli kaks näyttisajuria ristiin menossa mutta sain käsineen korjattua nuo nvidian ajurit sinne. Mistä tietää onko unix-socketit kernelissä?

 

  CONFIG_UNIX=y.

----------

## Zmyrgel

ok, lisää ongelmia. 

-Äänikortti (Soundblaster Audigy 2) ei toimi. 

Ainakaan tollanen perus musiikki-CD ei kuulu. KsCD saa kyllä luettua CD:n ja haettua siihen esittäjän ja kappaleen mutta ei mitään ei kuulu kaiuttimista. Kokeilin asennella ALSA-ajureita mutta ei auttanut. En myöskään tiedä minkä ajurin laittaisin tuolle emon (DFI LANPARTY nF4 Ultra-D) integroidulle äänikortille. Nyt molemmat käyttää emu10k1 ajureita. (en myöskään tiedä kumminpäin ne tulisi laittaa sinne tiedostoon jonka nimeä en nyt muista  :Smile: )

-En voi lukea ntfs-osioita. 

Olen lisännyt ntfs-osiot fstabiin ja ne näkyvät hakemistossa mutta kun siirryn niihin se toteaa ettei kansiossa ole tiedostoja. Jos kokeilen liittää levyä uudelleen niin se sanoo että joko "kansio on vaiheessa tai levy on jo liitetty". Fstab näyttää kutakuinkin tältä

/dev/sda6   /windows/G   ntfs   defaults   0 0

Jossain ketjussa oli maininta captive-ntfs paketista mutta se on maskattu joten en saa sitä asennettua. Tosin sekin taitaa olla vain ntfs:lle kirjoittamista varten. (kätevää sekin olisi)

-Netti ei toimi suoraan käynnistyksessä. Eli ei hae ip-asetuksia yms. suoraan mutta homma pelittää kun ajaa "dhcpcd -B" komennon konsolissa. Miten tämän saa sijoitettua linuxin käynnistyksen yhteyteen?

-Bluetooth toimii perusasetuksilla.

Eli minulla on noi logitech mx5000 paketti mikä ei toimi kunnolla. kaikki perusnapit toimii mutta esim. rulla ja kaikki napit eivät toimi hiiressä eikä ylimääräiset medianapit ei toimi näppiksessä. En tiiä sitten kuin paljon tuo näppis muistuttaa diNivoa josta taitaakin olla ketju.

Sitten astetta helpompia kyssäreitä.

Eli Kuinka kauan suunnilleen menee OpenOfficen asennuksessa ja mikä olisi hyvä ohjelma C++ ohjelmien rakenteluun? Käytän windows puolella Dev-C++ IDE:ä ja haluaisin tietää onko linuxilla jotain vastaavaa ohjelmaa asian hoitamiseen.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Emu10k1 ajurit kai lähinnä toimii live! korteilla. Audigylle on omat ajurit (snd-ca0106), ja emolevyn (mullaki nforce4) oli joku Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller valinta kernelin konfigissa... Itse en jaksanu säätää niin pistin vaan yhden kortin ajurit suoraa staattiseks enkä muuta,  niin ei tarvii arpoa eri ohjelmissa äänenlaitteita. 

Ootko kokeillut NTFS lukua roottina?

Netin saa latautumaan käynnistyksessä komennolla rc-update add net.ethX default. Jossain oli ohje miten sen saa siitä suoraan tungettua taustalle hakemaan ip:tä ja jatkaan seuraavan modulin latauksella, vaan enpä muista missä. Onneks saunalahdelta saa ip:n sekunnissa  :Wink: 

OpenOfficen kääntöön menee varmaan about päivä.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Netin saa latautumaan käynnistyksessä komennolla rc-update add net.ethX default. Jossain oli ohje miten sen saa siitä suoraan tungettua taustalle hakemaan ip:tä ja jatkaan seuraavan modulin latauksella, vaan enpä muista missä. Onneks saunalahdelta saa ip:n sekunnissa 
> 
> 

 

Emerge ifplugd ja rc-update add ifplugd default (ja samalla net.eth0 pois).

----------

